# Drive 'n' Shine - Big Blue Cat



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

DW member Chris asked me to sort out his recent purchase namely this XJ8se.

The car had previously been inspected, and a test area carried out, to which Chris said "Never realised it was metallic!" anyway car was dropped off for a couple of days to get it looking good again.

So an early start on day one, was still dark!, so no real wash pics, but my usual process was used



















Once all the wet work was finished indoors to reveal all! I knew what to expect as mentioned the car had previously been over for an thorough inspection.

Years of what looks to be automated car wash use had left it looking rather tired





































I was looking forward to doing this as it was a welcome break from Uber hard german paint, however while the paint wasn't particularly hard it was sticky! So the first lots of polishes wouldn't work properly, so out with the GTechniq P1 on a megs cutting pad to do the correction, then round again with a Megs finishing pad and 85RD to refine.

Some before and after correction shots

Bonnet before



















After





































Boot Before










After



















Once all the correction was completed car was dusted down (P1 can be a bit on the dusty side) the given an IPA wipedown ready for 3 x Z2, followed with a Z8 wipe down.

Tyres dressed with Z16
Wheels sealed with Z-CS
Arches and engine bay with AS Finish
Tailpipes with Britemax

Leaving........



























































































Cheers for looking

Bryan :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks awesome mate, paint looks like you could dive in.:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

beautiful. thatll turn some heads now.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice job Bry


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Cracking Job there Bryan, looks so wet and glossy.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

WoW, thats looks super slick, really nice finish.:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cracking job - well done :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nice one bry , bet the customer was well pleased


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Top correction job there. Great putting life backing into the old cat. Lovely reflection shots also. :thumb:


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Lovely Bry, really polished some money into that big cat :thumb: as so many of them out there look just like the before shots


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning Bry :thumb: so wet and glossy.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Damn, that's some shiny motor now mate, beautiful 

Baz


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice Bryan, bet he was well pleased with that.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great Bryan and good turnaround  

Johnny


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Like glass


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Holy thread revival batman!

Unit looks a bit different now compared to those pics!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice work bry:thumb:


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

great job there!!!!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Spot on Bry that looks great


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Jaguar XJ*

Hi Bryan,

Lovely work :thumb: , a complete transformation, just what it deserved.

Thanks for posting !!

Mike & Jack (Mr Face and Mr Face Jr)


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

That paint look awesome now and deep you could dive in. What a turn around. Just goes to show what can be done.

Given me hope for my old Mitsi Delica


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Love these motors - cracking shots I need more lighting in my unit - great work mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

really nice that amazing


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely car, looking good. Nice correction.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, That does look good. Nice colour as well, rewards the work:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

nice one...

i had the same bit of inspiration tonight regarding a very soft polyester "feather" duster


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

andy monty said:


> nice one...
> 
> i had the same bit of inspiration tonight regarding a very soft polyester "feather" duster


I've got a few 1 is a Zym0l one which has a RRP of £40 and the others are exactly the same quailty/material and were £2.50!! from IKEA


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I've got a few 1 is a Zym0l one which has a RRP of £40 and the others are exactly the same quailty/material and were £2.50!! from IKEA


mine was about £2.50 from a "department" store (boyes) really soft made by Blackspur (tried it on my mums G4 album first and (un)fortunately it didn't leave any scratches  )


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Very Well done!


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks awesome


----------

